# por ser orgullosa eres una niña inmadura



## Félix Ferrer

¿Cómo se dice en portugués lo siguiente "por ser orgullosa eres una niña inmadura?

Por favor si me lo pueden traducir le estaría muy agradecido.

Saludos a todos


----------



## markborges

Puedes decirlo así:

"Por ser orgulhosa, você é uma garota imatura"

Si quieres suenar mas Brasileño, puedes decir:

"Por causa do seu orgulho, você é imatura!"

Saludos,


----------



## Babutxi

Félix Ferrer said:


> ¿Cómo se dice en portugués lo siguiente "por ser orgullosa eres una niña inmadura?
> 
> Por favor si me lo pueden traducir le estaría muy agradecido.
> 
> Saludos a todos


 
Hola Félix, 

también depende de la connotación que quieras dar, es decir, si quieres enfatizar más "desprecio" hacia esa niña (por así decir) podrías decir lo siguiente:

"Por causa do teu orgulho és uma gaiata imatura"


----------



## Tomby

Pode ser "*por ser orgulhosa (tu) és uma menina imatura*"? 
Penso que "gaiata" é, em espanhol, "_traviesa_" ou "_pícara_" e que não tem nada a ver com uma pessoa imatura. 
Cumprimentos!
TT


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Hola.

Bueno Ferrer si quieres ser más mala gente con esa "niña inmadura" colócale así: 

-Graças ao seu orgulho você é uma pobre criançinha imatuta. Tadim!

Yo creo que puede decirse así, pero no estoy del todo segura, son frases que he leído en otros contextos pero que tienen ese sentido de burla y desprecio que quieres expresarle a esa "niña orgullosa e inmadura"

Galera vocês também podem corrigir-me, valeu!

¡Saludos!


----------



## markborges

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> -Graças ao seu orgulho você é uma pobre criançinha imatuta. Tadim!




Oi Estefanía,

O correto seria:

-Graças ao seu orgulho, você é uma pobre crian*c*inha imatu*r*a. Tadi*nha*!

* Em português não existem as combinações *çe* e *çi*, assim como em espanhol não existe *ze* e *zi*.

* *Tadim *(que geralmente não é utilizado na escrita), provém de *Tadinho *que por sua vez provém de *Coitadinho *("Pobrezito" em espanhol), e seu gênero varia. Portanto se falamos de uma menina, deve-se escrever "*Tadinha*" que seria contração de *Coitadinha*. Mas lembrando novamente, que esses termos não são geralmente escritos e sim apenas falados.

Espero ter sido claro. 

Saludos


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

markborges said:


> Oi Estefanía,
> 
> O correto seria:
> 
> -Graças ao seu orgulho, você é uma pobre crian*c*inha imatu*r*a. Tadi*nha*!
> 
> * Em português não existem as combinações *çe* e *çi*, assim como em espanhol não existe *ze* e *zi*. <Concordo consigo, ótima explicação>
> 
> * *Tadim *(que geralmente não é utilizado na escrita), provém de *Tadinho *que por sua vez provém de *Coitadinho *("Pobre*c*ito" em espanhol) <Para uma ótima explicação uma ótima correção>, e seu gênero varia. Portanto se falamos de uma menina, deve-se escrever "*Tadinha*" que seria contração de *Coitadinha*. Mas lembrando novamente, que esses termos não são geralmente escritos e sim apenas falados.
> 
> Espero ter sido claro.
> 
> Saludos


 

Claro que foi muito claro hehehe eu sei o de Criancinha e imatura, foi erro meu. Bom obrigada, muito obrigada pela nova explicação de Tadim, mas já tinham-me explicado aqui no fórum e ficamos em que tadim está certo na fala informal do Brasil, é um engole do diminitivo tadinho. 

Obrigada pelo novo esclarecimento. Você foi muito rápido né, brigada.

Disculpem meus erros, meu português é péssimo.

Tchau.


----------



## galcosta

Markborges, una pequeña corrección. 
Suenar
Sonar


----------



## Babutxi

Tombatossals said:


> Pode ser "*por ser orgulhosa (tu) és uma menina imatura*"?
> Penso que "gaiata" é, em espanhol, "_traviesa_" ou "_pícara_" e que não tem nada a ver com uma pessoa imatura.
> Cumprimentos!
> TT


 
Olá tombatossals,

em português (de Portugal) "gaiata" tem como equivalência em espanhol (mais ou menos) "Niñata", mas nem sempre, também dependendo do contexto pode ser mais despectivo ou não


----------



## Mangato

Eu entendí que que gaiata era = caprichosa. Estou certo?

Obrigado pelas correçoes​


----------



## Babutxi

Olá Mangato, 

eu nunca usei "gaiata" no sentido de caprichosa, sempre no sentido de criança, por exemplo:
"aquele gaiato é parvo" = "ese niñato es tonto"

mas já faz tempo que não moro em Portugal e prefiro esperar pelas correções dos nativos 

saludos


----------



## MOC

Babutxi said:


> Olá Mangato,
> 
> eu nunca usei "gaiata" no sentido de caprichosa, sempre no sentido de criança, por exemplo:
> "aquele gaiato é parvo" = "ese niñato es tonto"
> 
> mas já faz tempo que não moro em Portugal e prefiro esperar pelas correções dos nativos
> 
> saludos



Sim. Por aqui é dessa forma que se usa.


----------



## Outsider

Tombatossals said:


> Pode ser "*por ser orgulhosa (tu) és uma menina imatura*"?
> Penso que "gaiata" é, em espanhol, "_traviesa_" ou "_pícara_" e que não tem nada a ver com uma pessoa imatura.


Caso use o tratamento por tu, é melhor dizer "*Por seres orgulhosa, és uma menina imatura*".



> gaiato
> 
> de _gaio_
> 
> s. m.,
> rapaz travesso e vadio;
> garoto;
> 
> adj.,
> travesso;
> alegre;
> ladino;
> malicioso.


Mas o sentido mais usado é o de "garoto".


----------



## Félix Ferrer

Muchas gracias a todos

En especial a Estefanía Perdomo


----------

